# SPONSORS > TMC Iberia >  Skimmer V2skim 800/1000

## Horacio Ferreira

Boas

Estava interessado nos skimmers acima. Como posso saber os preços?

Atenciosamente

horácio ferreira

----------


## TMC IBERIA

Bom dia caro Horacio Ferreira,

Desde já agradecemos o seu interesse nos nossos escumadores. 
Poderá dirigir-se à sua loja habitual e pedir este equipamento. ainda que a loja não o tenha em stock, conseguirá recebê-lo no dia seguinte.

O PVP Recomendado destas unidades é:

V2Skim800 - 154.88 + IVA

V2Skim1000 - 178.71 + IVA

Pedimos-lhe que disponha para qualquer questão adicional,

Com os melhores cumprimentos,

A equipa TMC Iberia

----------


## Horacio Ferreira

Boas

Se que me poderia indicar lojas em Coimbra que comercializam os v/ produtos.

----------


## Horacio Ferreira

> Bom dia caro Horacio Ferreira,
> 
> Desde já agradecemos o seu interesse nos nossos escumadores. 
> Poderá dirigir-se à sua loja habitual e pedir este equipamento. ainda que a loja não o tenha em stock, conseguirá recebê-lo no dia seguinte.
> 
> O PVP Recomendado destas unidades é:
> 
> V2Skim800 - 154.88 + IVA
> 
> ...



Boas

Seu que cada loja pratica o preço que quer, mas se é PVP Recomendado como é que o V2Skim800, 154,88, custa 203,50 e 0 V2Skim1000, 178,71 235,50????

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boas
> 
> Seu que cada loja pratica o preço que quer, mas se é PVP Recomendado como é que o V2Skim800, 154,88, custa 203,50 e 0 V2Skim1000, 178,71 235,50????


Olá se verificares os preços que TMC referiu sao sem iva.
Portanto

154,88+23% = 190,50 
178,71 + 23% = 219,81

Estes são os preços de venda ao publico recomendados pela TMC.

----------


## Horacio Ferreira

> Olá se verificares os preços que TMC referiu sao sem iva.
> Portanto
> 
> 154,88+23% = 190,50 
> 178,71 + 23% = 219,81
> 
> Estes são os preços de venda ao publico recomendados pela TMC.


Boas

Obrigado pela resposta

----------

